# England Vs Algeria



## Miya (Jun 18, 2010)

One word "Pathetic"..... as per my comments with USA match England will not qualify for the next round, bunch of amateurs.


----------



## Norie (Jun 19, 2010)

Miya

Not only is the football pathetic the commentary/punditry aren't too great either.

I was in the car listening to the build-up on 5 Live.

One of their stalwarts (Alan Green?) was vehemntly saying England would have qualified by the end of the night - no way wouldn't they beat Algeria.

Sometime in the second half he took over commentating and was calling the England team the most pathetic he'd ever seen etc.

Same guy who was calling the Algerians a bunch of cheating... after their opening game.

I'm afraid I don't hold out much hope for England against Slovenia.

The only teams that seem to be scoring goals in the group are them and the USA.

Oh, well just need to wade through 4/5 days of media and wait for Wednesday.


----------



## xlHammer (Jun 19, 2010)

I thought the England team looked as sharp as a breadknife,





and by that I mean a knife made of bread.


----------



## Miya (Jun 19, 2010)

What really annoys me is the shear arrogrance of this English team thinking they had the right to beat Algeria, Gerrard was quoted in saying this was the world cup final for Algeria, showing no respect to them and thinking they are walkovers.

There is no passion with this team, and you can see that when the national anthem is played,  only a 1 or 2 players sing the anthem, the rest are just passengers.

Cpello should not pick a team based on who they are i.e stars for their clubs, he should pick a team that is cappable of winning.

I think Beckham is hugely missed. He may not be a good dribbler but he can be a match winner.


----------



## Richard Schollar (Jun 20, 2010)

It was painful watching the match and realising that England actually are the second worst team in the WC (only France being ahead of them in the rubbish stakes)


----------



## Norie (Jun 20, 2010)

Miya

I saw the Gerrard comment too and that sort of thing is just ignorant.

Another one I heard recently was that it's all up to England now, isn't there another team playing on Wednesday.

A team that's actually quite good and has apparently scored some goals.


----------



## xld (Jun 20, 2010)

Norie said:


> Not only is the football pathetic the commentary/punditry aren't too great either.
> 
> I was in the car listening to the build-up on 5 Live.
> 
> One of their stalwarts (Alan Green?) was vehemntly saying England would have qualified by the end of the night - no way wouldn't they beat Algeria.



Alan Green is, and always has been, a rubbish commentator. 

Apart from the fact that he is a die-hard Liverppool fan and doesn't even try to be objective; apart from the fact he is over-opinionated and will not countenance anybody whose view differs from his own; apart from the fact that he blames referees for everything; apart from all this he is a crap pundit.

Remember this is the man that said that Portsmouth had absolutely no chance of beating Spurs.


----------



## barry houdini (Jun 20, 2010)

Miya said:


> There is no passion with this team, and you can see that when the national anthem is played, only a 1 or 2 players sing the anthem


 
I don't believe there's any correlation between the two. Arguably Wayne Rooney is England's most "passionate" performer but he never sings the anthem - I have more respect for those players who just stand there silently than those who mumble an unintelligible word or two.

Also passion in football is overrated - the main requirements are footballing skill and intelligence - you could argue that it was Rooney's "passion" which got him sent off 4 years ago in Gelsenkirchen and possibly cost England a semi-final place.

Englands travails so far this World Cup aren't anything new. 24 years ago in Mexico England lost their first group game and drew the next (with no goals scored) - but in the 3rd game a certain G. Lineker scored 3 (against Poland) and qualification was secured.

I may be a patriotic fool but I hope that England can still conjour one performance of note from the wreckage of their World Cup - I go 2-0 England, group winners to boot


----------



## xld (Jun 20, 2010)

Miya said:


> One word "Pathetic"..... as per my comments with USA match England will not qualify for the next round, bunch of amateurs.



Let's be honest, in pure footballing terms, Algeria were the better team. They passed better, they had tactical nous, if they had a striker they would have won.

Before the game I had assumed that England would win comortbaly. Before the kick-off, I said to my mate that the Englan looked nervous, all of them.

Unfortunately, the hoo-haa with the coach is likely to deflect away from the fact that these players are bottlers when it matters, without the fornicating and genuflecting that is normally heaped upon them they act like wounded children, nobody loves us. They are a total joke!


----------



## WaterGypsy (Jun 21, 2010)

It was about 30 minutes before they put a couple of passes together ... the pub got quite excited at that stage ..... but too often they just lobbed long balls forward and prayed an Algerian wouldn't get on the end of it ...... 

.... but you have to question management that insist on atheletes at the peak of their performance spending 5 hours a day relaxing in their rooms - all that will do is make them stir crazy and depressed, between that and not knowing who is playing until the bus is leaving for the ground  it's no wonder they don't come out of the traps quickly and are pretty aimless for most of the game.

The squad shoudl know who is playing a couple of days beforehand and practicing as a unit against the 2nd string so they at least know how to play the ball to each other.

Capello is being paid millions to get the best Englilsh players to perform - I blame him not the players - not even Terry


----------



## Miya (Jun 21, 2010)

I agree Capello should tell them which team he will be playing but I also beleive that these players get paid a lot of money and they know whats at stake.

I heard a interview with Wayne Rooney the other day complaining they are not allowed to leave the Hotel at night for Entertainment, capello has banned them, well hello you are here to play football not go out and make prat out of youself, why do you think he has banned you ... Does Gerrard punching a DJ ring any bells or John playboy terry playing around ring any bells, of course he is going to ban you, are not trusted!!!

These players are part of the biggest sporting comp in the world and all they think about is their pleasure... send then back home!


----------



## xld (Jun 21, 2010)

WaterGypsy said:


> .... but you have to question management that insist on atheletes at the peak of their performance spending 5 hours a day relaxing in their rooms - all that will do is make them stir crazy and depressed, between that and not knowing who is playing until the bus is leaving for the ground  it's no wonder they don't come out of the traps quickly and are pretty aimless for most of the game.
> 
> The squad shoudl know who is playing a couple of days beforehand and practicing as a unit against the 2nd string so they at least know how to play the ball to each other.
> 
> Capello is being paid millions to get the best Englilsh players to perform - I blame him not the players - not even Terry



Oh come on! These are supposed to be the top players in the land, they are supposed to be able to handle the pressure, they should be able to adapt.

Telling them two days beforehand makes no difference. The facts ared that they are nowhere near as good as they think they are, and when it comes to doing it, they haven't got it.


----------



## WaterGypsy (Jun 21, 2010)

Miya ... I don't think they want to go out and find a dentist's chair like the teams of old; but as you say they are professionals and they know that being forced to stay in their rooms when they have pent up energy isn't good for their match preparation either.

There needs to be a balance between rest and action


----------



## xld (Jun 21, 2010)

Deco criticises the Portugal coach for tactics.

Malouda gets into a punch-up with the French coach, over tactics and team selection.

Anelka criticises the French coach at half-time over the tactics, and gets sent home.

Terry criticises the coach's selection and tactics in a press interview.

What do they all have in common?


----------



## Miya (Jun 21, 2010)

They all play in England 



xld said:


> Deco criticises the Portugal coach for tactics.
> 
> Malouda gets into a punch-up with the French coach, over tactics and team selection.
> 
> ...


----------



## xld (Jun 22, 2010)

Miya said:


> They all play in England



Keep going.


----------



## barry houdini (Jun 22, 2010)

Do they all share a caravan in Skegness for one week in August?


----------



## SuperFerret (Jun 22, 2010)

barry houdini said:


> Do they all share a caravan in Skegness for one week in August?


 


Might see them there then


----------

